# guerre e maiuscole



## deny80

Buongiorno,
voi come vi regolate nell'uso delle maiuscole per i nomi propri dei conflitti?
Ad esempio
prima guerra mondiale
guerra fredda
guerra di Corea

Leggendo le ho viste scritte in tutti i modi, ma esiste un modo "giusto"?


----------



## Dantesca

Prima Guerra Mondiale,

Guerra Fredda,

  Guerra di Corea.​ 
In teoria alcune parole -come gli aggettivi- non dovrebbero richiedere la maiuscola ma sono fatti talmente importanti che per sicurezza è meglio marcarli.


----------



## ursu-lab

Si scrivono in maiuscolo se si riferiscono alla "denominazione completa" di una guerra in concreto, quando cioè vengono usate come se si trattasse di un nome proprio: la Prima/Seconda Guerra Mondiale, la Grande Guerra, ecc. Se invece la parola "guerra ecc." è inserita in un altro contesto o con un altro giro di parole, allora va scritta in minuscolo. Lo stesso discorso vale non solo per le guerre, ma anche per i patti, i trattati, le alleanze, ecc.: il Patto di Varsavia, il Processo di Norimberga, ecc.
Insomma, è esattamente come quando dici "oggi vado all'università" ma "mi sono laureato all'Università degli Studi di Bologna". Nel primo caso è un luogo generico, un edificio, nel secondo caso stai nominando l'istituzione.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche le rivoluzioni?


----------



## Blackman

La _Rivoluzione Francese _senza dubbio...



infinite sadness said:


> Anche le rivoluzioni?


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche La Prima Rivoluzione Industriale?


----------



## Blackman

Sapevo che mi avresti fatto questa obiezione...

Io mi regolerei sul contesto. In un titolo senz'altro in maiuscolo, e forse anche in tutti gli altri casi, ma sento che esistono frasi nelle quali il maiuscolo sarebbe fuori luogo, anche se non mi vengono ora...è un nome proprio e come tale dovrebbe essere trattato.



infinite sadness said:


> Anche La Prima Rivoluzione Industriale?


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Anche La Prima Rivoluzione Industriale?


 Direi di no, ma probabilmente la ragione risiede nel fatto che non si tratta di un fatto storico con una data d'inizio e di fine ben definita, ma solo di un fenomeno socioeconomico avvenuto, prima o poi, in tutti i paesi occidentali e non. Anche la Rivoluzione d'Ottobre o la Rivoluzione dei garofani si scrivono in maiuscola. La Guerra Civile Spagnola pure, per distinguerla da una guerra civile qualsiasi.


----------



## infinite sadness

E chi lo dice?
E poi, perché garofani si scrive minuscolo?


----------



## Blackman

Hmmm...non so Ursu, sono discriminanti che non funzionano con la Seconda Guerra Mondiale ( che ha data di inizio e fine, ma interessa molti paesi ) o la Rivoluzione d'Ottobre e quella Francese ( che non hanno una data di fine ). Continuo a considerarli nomi propri, mi sembra la scelta più sicura, al massimo li scriverò in maiuscolo anche dove andrebbero in minuscolo. Non mi sembra un vero errore.
. 


ursu-lab said:


> Direi di no, ma probabilmente la ragione risiede nel fatto che non si tratta di un fatto storico con una data d'inizio e di fine ben definita, ma solo di un fenomeno socioeconomico avvenuto, prima o poi, in tutti i paesi occidentali e non. Anche la Rivoluzione d'Ottobre o la Rivoluzione dei garofani si scrivono in maiuscola. La Guerra Civile Spagnola pure, per distinguerla da una guerra civile qualsiasi.


----------



## ursu-lab

Che i nomi delle guerre si scrivano con le iniziali maiuscole lo dicono le norme delle case editrici che pubblicano i libri. Poi, se devi scrivere una lettera a un tuo amico, allora è un altro paio di maniche e puoi scriverle come ti pare. I garofani personalmente l'avrei scritto con la "G", come i Colonnelli della dittatura in Grecia: è stata una svista. l'importante comunque è la prima iniziale.
Sinceramente non capisco dove sta il problema.
Puoi anche scrivere "rinascimento" o "risorgimento" se vuoi, ma se lo pubblichi in un articolo te lo correggeranno


----------



## infinite sadness

Capisco. Quello che non capisco però è perché tu scrivi "Guerra dei garofani si scrive in maiuscolo". Non c'è corrispondenza tra predica e pratica.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Capisco. Quello che non capisco però è perché tu scrivi "Guerra dei garofani si scrive in maiuscolo". Non c'è corrispondenza tra predica e pratica.


 


> I garofani personalmente l'avrei scritto con la "G", come i Colonnelli  della dittatura in Grecia: è stata una svista. l'importante comunque è  la prima iniziale.


Qual è la parte di queste due frasi che non era chiara? 
Scriveresti il "Tumulto dei Ciompi" o "il tumulto dei ciompi"; i "Vespri siciliani" o i "vespri siciliani"; le "Cinque giornate di Milano" o le "cinque giornate di Milano", la "Resistenza" o la "resistenza"? 
Riguardo alla Rivoluzione Industriale, sempre personalmente, la scriverei con le iniziali maiuscole solo per riferirmi alla prima.
Comunque, nel caso della rivoluzione industriale avvenuta in Gran Bretagna, non si tratta di un fenomeno storico come una guerra a cui viene dato un nome preciso, ma di un processo socioeconomico che abbraccia diversi settori dell'economia per cui, dentro una frase, potrebbe essere citata perfettamente per il significato letterale che ha, di "rivoluzione industriale" tout court. E in quel caso non ci sarebbe bisogno di scriverlo con l'iniziale maiuscola.
Come nel caso della Guerra Civile spagnola 1936-1939 (in italiano, anche la Guerra di Spagna), che è stata appunto una* g*uerra *c*ivile.


----------



## Giacomo J.K.

Dantesca said:


> Prima Guerra Mondiale,
> 
> Guerra Fredda,
> 
> Guerra di Corea.​
> 
> In teoria alcune parole -come gli aggettivi- non dovrebbero richiedere la maiuscola ma sono fatti talmente importanti che per sicurezza è meglio marcarli.



Personalmente ho sempre letto sui libri "Prima (o Seconda) Guerra mondiale", "Grande Guerra", cioè senza marcare l'aggettivo. Per imitazione, io scrivo così anche "Prima Rivoluzione industriale" e così via, ma confesso di non conoscere una vera e propria regola.


----------



## Kotis

MAIUSCOLE, USO DELLE in "La grammatica italiana" - 

La maiuscola si usa solo per l’iniziale della prima parola
*P*rima guerra mondiale, *R*ivoluzione francese, *G*uerra dei trent’anni.


----------



## lorenzos

La Treccanii dovrebbe allora aggiornarsi:
prima guerra mondiale
rivoluzione francese
guerra dei *T*rent’anni
La Crusca oscilla:
Prima Guerra Mondiale
rivoluzione francese
Guerra dei Trent’anni


----------



## Pietruzzo

Credo che la maiuscola in questi casi sia facoltativa ma comunque non errata.
Magari sul monumento ai caduti trovi "Prima Guerra Mondiale" mentre in un articolo "prima guerra mondiale".


----------

